# Any engineers in the Harrogate area?



## Carl Lucas (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a Fracino CON2ELP fitted in a Mercedes Vito and am looking for a reliable local engineer who can maintain this for me in the Harrogate area. Can anyone recommend anyone, or point me in the right direction please?

TIA

Carl


----------

